# Brandon wins on the St.Lawrence



## Icehouse (Aug 11, 2013)

A very good friend and fishing buddy from the Panhandle of Idaho has just won the Elite series BASS tournament at Waddington N.Y. On the St. Lawrence River, a long way from the lakes and rivers of North Idaho. This young mans name is Brandon Palanuik, of Rathdrum Idaho. Brandon has realized his life long ambition of being a professional bass fisherman and has done well in a very hard business. This is only his second year on the tournament trail but is his second win. The $100,000 he won will go a long way to keep him in gas money. Brandon is a fine young man and I couldn't be prouder if he where my own son. Just had to tell everyone the good news. Everyone have a great day and practice Catch and Release, so our kids will have Bass to fish for when its their turn.


----------

